# steering wheel controls



## dark-snake (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello. 
My Name is david (I'm French) and I have a problem with my steering wheel. 
Thanks a lot if you spend time for helping me. 

(Sorry for mistakes I'm french.) 
I have an audi a6 (chassis 4F) of 2005. 
I have a Vag-com wire and the programm VCDS (908). 
I have replaced my original steering wheel by a steering wheel with steering wheel controls. 
I also bought the wire to connect the new steering wheel to the car at AUDI. 
The problem is the fact that steering wheel controls doesn't work !!! 
So I opened VCDS and I went on 16-Steering Wheel Electronics: 

I changed the original value 0 to 2: 

* 0xx?xxx: Steering Wheel 
o 0 = Standard Steering Wheel 
o 1 = Sport Steering Wheel 
o 2 = Multi-Function Steering Wheel 

Despite of acceptance of the code, the command does not work ! 

if you knows how I can activate steering wheel controls?? 
may be I should buy an other specific steering-wheel wire? or a special fuse? reprogram the ECU? If yes how? 
Ask me if you want some photos or an other thing. 

Thanks Thanks !


----------

